
IMF approves $4.2bn loan for Ecuador - gtt
https://www.enca.com/business/imf-approves-42bn-loan-ecuador
======
tsukasagenesis
assange go in jai and 2 days latter IMF approve loan ... seem nice timing
there

~~~
eraad
Please be advised that the news article is dated March 2019. No relation at
all.

~~~
cheez
I have no idea how others on this site think that something that happened as
long ago as March 2019 (the loan being approved) and Assange's arrest MORE
THAN A WEEK LATER could be related at all.

It's preposterous. It makes no logical sense.

That a country which has not received money from the IMF for more than a
decade receives money and a month later, one of the most notorious fugitives
holed up in said country's embassy is arrested.

I cannot fathom why anyone would think these two things that temporally
happened MORE THAN A WEEK APART would be related AT ALL.

Shameful.

------
yostrovs
Does anyone have any data on how well IMF loans are repaid?

~~~
itake
As I am reading it, not great in the recent years.

[https://www.imf.org/external/np/fin/tad/extrep1.aspx](https://www.imf.org/external/np/fin/tad/extrep1.aspx)

~~~
onetimemanytime
Almost all pay. Sudan and the likes do not. (And Greece, but no doubt it will
pay them)
[https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2015/jun/05/histor...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2015/jun/05/history-
of-countries-with-overdue-imf-repayments-greece)

~~~
yostrovs
That's a pretty long list of defaulters.

~~~
onetimemanytime
30 countries over 70 years? Se anything in common with those countries?

AFAIK, IMF never, even loses money. Might get it a bit later but...

------
kzcqt
I'm thinking that people would consider it concerning and alarming if this
loan wasn't given by the IMF but by China.

------
Gunstig2Snath
Just a few days later Assange is evicted from their ambassy in London. that
must have been one of the conditions. It's how the IMF rolls, clearly, totally
in the pocket of the vile empire called the USA.

~~~
cheez
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/03/us/politics/manafort-
assa...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/03/us/politics/manafort-assange-
wikileaks-ecuador.html)

